# Bach Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor



## dismrwonderful (May 5, 2013)

Bach Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor
Yesterday, 01:49 PM
I was listening to some Bach yesterday and, on a whim, decided to do a comparison listening of Bach's Chaconne. The three violinists and links are as follows:

Jascha Heifetz, violin 




Hilary Hahn, violin 




James Ehnes, Violin 




This is an incredible piece of music and is well played by all. My preference, though, was for the Heifitz. His rendition was the fastest at about 2 minutes faster than Ehnes and a full 5 minutes faster than Hahn's. The speed of Heifitz' rendition is not showing off. Heifitz' interpretation is far better. The speed gives the piece a sense of perpetual motion and forward momentum that makes the piece powerful to listen to. Hahn simply over-interprets the piece with simply too much finesse that I found less than thrilling. Ehnes makes the same mistake, but less so. Both Ehnes and Hahn seem to give the piece and expressive/Romantic interpretation that the music just doesn't require.

Dan

A list of good articles on this incredible work: https://www.google.com/search?client...=Bach+Chaconne


----------

